# difference between London Womens Clinic and Gennet or City Fertility for IVF



## eleanorpaints (May 17, 2018)

Hi Ladies

I am looking at Gennet and LWC -  I am wondering how experienced Gennet is especially for single ladies? It looks cheaper though their prices are all separate but I'd just really like the treatment to work  (I have a low AMh and high FSH so my chances are not great)
Any advice or tips would be most welcome
It seems such a big decision just now!!

thank you in advance and good luck to everyone

J


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Have had treatment with LWC, no experinece with the others. I do feel they are expensive, and their prices go up exponentally. Part of the reason may be tgat they include more and more things in their "packages", things i do not want or need anyway because i live abroad, and only go in for the treatment itself. Just had my last frostie transferred, and hoping that will grow into my second (probably last) baby. I was happy with my fresh cycle (first baby). This was my second fet, but felt a bit lost in the system. This might just be me (a bit of background knowledge makes for a " difficult" patient), but I did not feel they really lustened much to what I said. They certainly do their best to maximise your chances of pregnancy: I think i might be overmedicated this time round, but I try just to do what I am told. (Last time my embryo stopped growing at about 6 weeks, no heartbeat at first scan: i think most likely explanation is a genetic/chromosomal problem (nothing clinic can do anything about: these things just happen). They however have increased progesteron and added aspirin for this round. "To be on the safe side". Their nursingteam is quite quick to respond, and i think their psychological support is quite good (if you feel the need - i have not really taken them up on any offer as i did not feel it would help me much and i felt i was coping well enough).


----------

